# Philly library added LOTS of children's books



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Just looked this morning at the Philly library selection, and it looks like they just added about 6 or 7 pages of nothing but children's books.  Maybe because of the Nook color??  Anyway, there's a good selection if anyone is interested.


----------



## YorkieMom (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Patricia,  I was wondering if you could help me.
I ordered a refurbished Nook (still waiting on delivery) and was looking into getting an online card from this library. I can't figure out how to find the e-books so I could see what they have. I am really interested in the childrens section for my granddaughter. I'm trying to help her improve her reading.  I am new to all this and am very confused.
Thank you for any help.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

You can see all ebooks/audiobooks at the Philadelphia Free Library at this link.


----------



## YorkieMom (Sep 28, 2010)

Thank you pidgeon92. This whole Nook thing seems a bit intimidating. I'm not really sure what I have to do to get it going. The K3 was easier, it seems.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

YorkieMom said:


> Thank you pidgeon92. This whole Nook thing seems a bit intimidating. I'm not really sure what I have to do to get it going. The K3 was easier, it seems.


It really is easier - my husband and I took our Kindle, nook, iPad and iPhones to a local library today for a "Technology Petting Zoo", a chance for people to see some different eReaders and get hands on with them, and talk to "real" users. I really tried to be Switzerland, and told them if they wanted library books they needed to look for a reader other than Kindle (tough to be in a library and start talking about stripping DRM, besides which I've never attempted it myself) - but when I'd show them about changing fonts or turning on wireless or looking a word up in the dictionary...it was clear that it's all simpler on a Kindle. 
But I also told them that I do love getting library books on the nook! And that library has just gotten into the Overdrive system for eBooks, which is why they wanted to have the event to begin with. 
But if B&N didn't add their own flavor of DRM to their books...I'd still be reading my ePubs on my cute little pink Sony 300...


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Meemo said:


> It really is easier - my husband and I took our Kindle, nook, iPad and iPhones to a local library today for a "Technology Petting Zoo", a chance for people to see some different eReaders and get hands on with them, and talk to "real" users. I really tried to be Switzerland, and told them if they wanted library books they needed to look for a reader other than Kindle (tough to be in a library and start talking about stripping DRM, besides which I've never attempted it myself) .


That was really nice of you and your husband to do that. I bet it was fun.
Since I am getting excited about my relatively soon to arrive Sony 350, I considered stripping drm on some of my books, but honestly I don't feel comfortable just googling the info to see how to do it (I'm afraid I'll download a big bad virus.)so I guess I won't be doing it. I don't consider it wrong to do it, I'm just afraid of bricking my pc. Of course I also agree that it wouldn't be good to encourage people at the library to do it even IF I knew how.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

gadgetgirl003 said:


> That was really nice of you and your husband to do that. I bet it was fun.
> Since I am getting excited about my relatively soon to arrive Sony 350, I considered stripping drm on some of my books, but honestly I don't feel comfortable just googling the info to see how to do it (I'm afraid I'll download a big bad virus.)so I guess I won't be doing it. I don't consider it wrong to do it, I'm just afraid of bricking my pc. Of course I also agree that it wouldn't be good to encourage people at the library to do it even IF I knew how.


It was fun - and interesting - some people had already done a lot of research, others asked things that were...well, one guy I wasn't even really sure WHAT he was asking. But it was fun to talk about them, in 2 hrs there were 20 or so folks who came around. The librarian wants to do it again in the spring.
And I don't have any moral issues with stripping DRM either - it just makes my brain hurt when I try to figure it out. I sent a link to my husband to see what he thought, he said he could probably figure it out if I REALLY wanted to do it...but I'm just not that interested. I think that eventually it's gonna go away, like music DRM, or if push comes to shove and one of these readers goes the way of Betamax, then I'll have to figure out so I can read the books I've collected. Until then, I've kind of got the best of both worlds with the Kindle & the nook.


----------

